# Amazon plant Auslagerung der Logistik nach Polen & Tschechien



## Atma (30. September 2013)

Wie Winfuture.de unter Berufung auf die polnische Wirtschafts-Tageszeitung "Puls Biznesu" berichtet, plant Amazon einen Teil der Logistik nach Polen & Tschechien auszulagern. Grund dafür dürfte die Gewerkschaft Ver.di sein, die Amazon in den letzten Monaten immer wieder bestreikt hat. Es wurde bzw. wird gefordert, die Beschäftigten nach dem Tarif der Einzel- und Versandhandelsbranche zu bezahlen, was Amazon jedoch ablehnt.

Die Kosten für die jeweils 100.000 m² großen Lager sollen sich auf 50-60 Millionen Euro belaufen. Insgesamt sollen ca. 6000 Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden, in Deutschland arbeiten derzeit etwa 9000 Angestellte für Amazon.

Quellen: 

*Polen & Tschechien: Amazon plant Logistik-Umzug - WinFuture.de
Amazon zatrudni 6 tys. Polaków | Puls Biznesu - rynek, akcje, spó*


Meine Meinung: Ein Schlag ins Gesicht für viele Mitarbeiter bei Amazon, jedoch ein Beweis dafür, dass man es mit dem Arbeitskampf in Deutschland auch zu weit treiben kann. Ver.di hat keine Arbeitsplätze gesichert, sondern zerstört. Ob ich deswegen weniger bei Amazon bestellen werde? Denke nicht.


----------



## -Bierbaron- (30. September 2013)

Deutsche Arbeitskräfte sind für die Preistreiberei einfach zu teuer, das war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie ihre Lager verlegen.


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Ein Schlag ins Gesicht für viele Mitarbeiter bei Amazon, jedoch ein Beweis dafür, dass man es mit dem Arbeitskampf in Deutschland auch zu weit treiben kann. Ver.di hat keine Arbeitsplätze gesichert, sondern zerstört.



Absolut.
Ich wär mir aber nicht sicher ob das so eine kluge Entscheidung ist nach Polen/Tschechien auszuwandern.
Viele Firmen die in die Nachbarländer abgewandert sind, kamen durch die nicht vorhandene Arbeitsmoral reumütig wieder zurück.

Wenn mal ein paar Paletten Bestellware verschwindet, oder der Werkschutz die fremden LKW`s beladen lässt, wird das Amazon hofffentlich umdenken lassen.
(das soll kein Vorurteil sein, sondern Tatsachen von meiner alten Firma)


----------



## simba572 (30. September 2013)

gut, dann werde ich dort nicht mehr bestellen


----------



## der_yappi (30. September 2013)

Na toll...
Bei uns in Pforzheim haben sie erst ein neues Logistikzentrum hochgezogen (natürlich schön subventioniert)

Und jetzt wollen die weiterziehen?
Genau so ein Heuschreckengehabe wie seinerseits Nokia in Bochum.


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Genau so ein Heuschreckengehabe wie seinerseits Nokia in Bochum.



 Würd ich nicht sagen, die hatten nur von den Streiks die Nase voll.


----------



## OSche (30. September 2013)

Gut dann bestell ich halt bei Alternate oder Caseking, gibt genug Alternativen. Aber Polen und Tschechien sind wenigstens noch EU die Länder würde ich evtl sogar noch unterstützen. 

OffTopic:


Atma schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Ein Schlag ins Gesicht für viele Mitarbeiter bei Amazon, jedoch ein Beweis dafür, dass man es mit dem Arbeitskampf in Deutschland auch zu weit treiben kann. Ver.di hat keine Arbeitsplätze gesichert, sondern zerstört. Ob ich deswegen weniger bei Amazon bestellen werde? Denke nicht.


 
Und was bringt einem ein Job von dem man nicht Leben (ja zum Leben zähle ich auch Freizeitaktivitäten hinzu, sonst können wir uns ja alle durch Robos ersetzen) kann ? Richtig auch Nix. Bei Amazon scheint es nicht so krass zu sein, aber fragt doch mal die Angestellten eurer Lieblingsbäckerei, da gibt es Leute die bekommen 6 - 7 € die Stunde und der Rest (Wohnung und ähnliche Zuschüsse) kommt dann wieder vom Staat.


----------



## flotrin (30. September 2013)

@der yappi Wollt ich auch grad schreiben 
Die versprochenen 1000 Arbeitsplätze haben sie wohl auch nicht geschafft.  MfG Flotrin


----------



## clemi14 (30. September 2013)

BlackPredator schrieb:


> ....... fragt doch mal die Angestellten eurer Lieblingsbäckerei, da gibt es Leute die bekommen 6 - 7 € die Stunde und der Rest (Wohnung und ähnliche Zuschüsse) kommt dann wieder vom Staat.


 
Du wirst es nicht glauben es gibt Städte in Deutschland, da ist dieser Lohn Gang und Gebe und das nicht nur bei Bäckern


----------



## -Bierbaron- (30. September 2013)

Das sind halt Probleme vom Turbo-Kapitalismus, erst wenn die Leute nichts mehr kaufen können durch ihre unterirdisch schlecht bezahlten Jobs, werden Amazon und Co. umdenken müssen.


----------



## Sepulzera (30. September 2013)

Das hat nichts mit Turbo-Kapitalismus, sondern mit Globalisierung zu tun.
Wenn es einem hier nicht gefällt (zu teuer, zu streikig), dann geht man halt woanders hin.

Jetzt gehen 9000 Arbeitsplätze verloren. Glück gehabt, waren eh nur Billigarbeitsplätze für 6-7€, puh!



			
				-Bierbaron- schrieb:
			
		

> erst wenn die Leute nichts mehr kaufen können durch ihre unterirdisch  schlecht bezahlten Jobs, werden Amazon und Co. umdenken müssen.


Klasse, dann lass es uns einfach aussitzen. Kann sich nurnoch um Jahrhunderte handeln. Viele in Deutschland verdienen nach wie vor sehr gut und können bei Amazon einkaufen.
Auch die ach so armen Amazon-Beschäftigten können auch bei Amazon einkaufen. Oh sorry, meinte KONNTEN.


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. September 2013)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Turbo-Kapitalismus, sondern mit Globalisierung zu tun.
> Wenn es einem hier nicht gefällt (zu teuer, zu streikig), dann geht man halt woanders hin.
> 
> Jetzt gehen 9000 Arbeitsplätze verloren. Glück gehabt, waren eh nur Billigarbeitsplätze für 6-7€, puh!
> ...


 
lese ich da etwa neid


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. September 2013)

Bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein, sollte ja in Neumünster auch ein großes Lager von Amazon entstehen. Daraus wird wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## Sepulzera (30. September 2013)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> lese ich da etwa neid


Ja ich beneide die 9000 neuen Arbeitslosen, können den ganzen Tag ihren Hobbys nachgehen!


----------



## -Bierbaron- (30. September 2013)

Natürlich hat es was mit Kapitalismus zu tun, die Globalisierung kommt diesem nämlich zu Gute. (Billige Arbeitsplätze..) Aber das jetzt genau zu diskutieren wäre ein wenig komplex.


----------



## Sepulzera (30. September 2013)

Sicher, aber in erster Linie ist es die Globalisierung, weil du eben so einfach (frei nach Gesetzen des Kapitalismus) Auswandern kannst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2013)

Schön ist so etwas wirklich nicht, aber was soll man da machen. Die Leute verdienen nicht mehr und müssen versuchen so günstig wie möglich einzukaufen, das kann nur ins Auge gehen.


----------



## Verminaard (30. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Na toll...
> Bei uns in Pforzheim haben sie erst ein neues Logistikzentrum hochgezogen (natürlich schön subventioniert)
> 
> Und jetzt wollen die weiterziehen?
> Genau so ein Heuschreckengehabe wie seinerseits Nokia in Bochum.


 
Und wie viele andere Unternehmen auch.
Dort wo Verdi mitmischt ist es halt medienwirksam, und wie sehr es bei den Massen ankommt sieht man ja.

Komischerweise redet Niemand darueber das Nokia, Amazon und Co vielen Menschen Arbeitsplaetze gegeben hat und gibt. 
Wenns auch nur fuer eine Zeit war oder auch noch immer bestand hat.

Wieso verlangt eigentlich Verdi genau bei Amazon den Einzelhandelstarif? Soviel ich verstanden habe, hat Amazon mit Einzelhandel genau wieviel zu tun?

Ich erinner mich da an Neckermann wo Verdi auch kraeftig mitgewirkt hat.
Lieber alle arbeitslos, als 2/3 oder so.

Ob Amazon durch diese Logistikzentren weiterhin die Qualitaet und Lieferbedingungen halten kann, werden wir sehen. 
Sollte das nicht so sein, koennten doch der ein oder andere Kunde sich abwenden.


----------



## Freakless08 (30. September 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Schön ist so etwas wirklich nicht, aber was soll man da machen. Die Leute verdienen nicht mehr und müssen versuchen so günstig wie möglich einzukaufen, das kann nur ins Auge gehen.


 Na wenn man immer nur billig und billig will braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn man nach einiger Zeit selbst nur noch "billig" verdient.

Bestellung im Internet fördert z.B. nicht den Lokalen Einzelhandel, die Folge sind eben das einige lokale Einzelhändler zu machen = weniger Jobs und eben auch weniger Geld.
Anderer Fall wären z.B. Verkaufsketten welche die kleinen durch billige Preise kaputt machen, so das diese schließen müssen. Nun haben die großen keine örtliche Konkurrenz mehr und können die Löhne drücken und die Preise wieder anziehen.

Bei YouTube und einigen Stream heulen die Kiddys das sie Werbung angucken müssen, damit sie ihren Stream kostenlos gucken können. Von Serverkosten, Verwaltung und co. haben diese auch nie was gehört. Zahlen wollen sie jedenfalls auf keinen Fall. 
Einfaches Schmarozertum.


----------



## Rasha (30. September 2013)

Tja, hier kommt Amazon eben mit ihrer Niedriglohnschiene und sehr langen Arbeitszeiten nicht durch, also wollen sie weiter ^^ Die Verdimitglieder hatten schon recht damit, zu streiken. Es gab mal nen Bericht im Fernsehen über Amazon, weiß nicht wie viele den tatsächlich gesehen haben, aber die Arbeitsbedingungen sind da richtig schlecht.


----------



## Freakless08 (30. September 2013)

Rasha schrieb:


> Es gab mal nen Bericht im Fernsehen über Amazon, weiß nicht wie viele den tatsächlich gesehen haben, aber die Arbeitsbedingungen sind da richtig schlecht.


 Hättest du dich mit dem Bericht befasst hättest du bemerkt das der Bericht größtenteils Fake war.
http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/a...azon-dokumentation-verschwieg_aid_923768.html


----------



## Sepulzera (30. September 2013)

Sagte der Bericht.
Auch wenn immer ein wenig Wahrheit überall drinsteckt, sollte man nicht alles an die große Fahne hängen.

Übrigens kaufe ich gerne bei Amazon ein. Nicht weil es super billig ist (viele Sachen sind sogar lokal günstiger, ganz zu schweigen von anderen Netzanbietern), aber es ist einfach am bequemsten.
Einmal hin, alles drin. Oder wie war das?


----------



## Rasha (30. September 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Hättest du dich mit dem Bericht befasst hättest du bemerkt das der Bericht größtenteils Fake war.
> Leiharbeiter-Skandal beim Online-Händler: Jetzt spricht das Opfer: Was die ARD in der Amazon-Dokumentation verschwieg - Leiharbeiter beim Online-Händler - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten



Ich hab den selbst nicht gesehen, nur davon erzählt bekommen. Aber der lief damals nicht inner ARD...

Jedenfalls muss schon mehr dran sein, dass Verdi-Mitglieder streiken. Sie werden halt unter dem Tarif bezahlt..


----------



## Research (30. September 2013)

Amazon, sind das nicht Die, die ausländische Zwangsarbeiter in KZs pferchen, von Nazis bewacht, Tag und Nacht Sklavenarbeit leisten ost-europäische Gastarbeiter die in Kosten effektivsten maximierter Umgebung, von erzkonservativen Sicherheitskräften geschützt, gewinnmaximierte Akkordarbeit ausführen?

Oh, ein Verlust, Schmerz lass nach, Deutschland ich hör deinen letzten Atemzug!


Jetzt mal Tacheles, die Polen kommen schon seit über 4 Jahren nicht mehr zum Gurkenernten, zu wenig Lohn, die bekommen zu Hause mehr. Immer mehr Deutsche arbeiten IN Polen.
In der Spree sind damals tonnenweise Gurken vergammelt weil es keine Erntehelfer gab. Haben alle zu Hause mehr verdient.

Das Lohnniveau steigt langsam. Polen wächst und gedeiht langsam. Bleibt noch jwd. Doch auch jwd schrumpft immer mehr.


----------



## Xtreme RS (30. September 2013)

> Meine Meinung: Ein Schlag ins Gesicht für viele Mitarbeiter bei Amazon,  jedoch ein Beweis dafür, dass man es mit dem Arbeitskampf in Deutschland  auch zu weit treiben kann. Ver.di hat keine Arbeitsplätze gesichert,  sondern zerstört. Ob ich deswegen weniger bei Amazon bestellen werde?  Denke nicht.



Wer lagert für *50-60 Millionen Euro *die Logistik ins Ausland aus, weil im die Lohnforderungen der Gewerkschaften zu hoch sind? Niemand!
Von daher wird der Weggang Amazons mit Sicherheit andere Gründe als die Gewerkschaften haben! Dieses hohle Lobbyisten bla bla, hätte man sich in einer seriösen User-News sparen können. 

[OT]

Den Wohlstand den die Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland haben ist den Gewerkschaften zu verdanken. In den Branchen in den die Gewerkschaften sich nicht durchsetzen konnten haben wir heute Probleme mit Leiharbeit, Niedriglöhnen und sonstigen Sozialdumping. Also hört gefälligst auf die Gewerkschaften zu untergraben, denn die sind das beste was uns passieren konnte, wenn wir nicht unter Bedingungen wie in Indien Leben und Arbeiten wollen.

Nur wer Fair bezahlt hat auch die Chance ein Unternehmen mit kompetenten Fachkräften aufzubauen, die motiviert und zuverlässig das know-how des Unternehmens und somit Gewinn und Fortbestehen sichern.
Wer den Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland aufgibt, verpasst diese Chance.

(ja, ich bin in einer Gewerkschaft)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Xtreme RS


----------



## jamie (30. September 2013)

So ist der Run auf den Profit nun mal. 
Es wird langsam Zeit sich Gedanken zu machen, ob wir alle nicht lieber in einer Welt leben wollen, in dem alle die gleichen Chancen haben, alle fair bezahlt werden, alle ein recht auf Menschenrechte haben. Aber der eigene Arsch ist immer wichtiger und die Trägheit zu groß. So ändert sich nichts und so werden Jobs immer weiter ausgelagert.


----------



## Z3rno (30. September 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> So ist der Run auf den Profit nun mal.
> Es wird langsam Zeit sich Gedanken zu machen, ob wir alle nicht lieber in einer Welt leben wollen, alle ein recht auf Menschenrechte haben. Aber der eigene Arsch ist immer wichtiger und die Trägheit zu groß.


 

Achja, immer dieses " ich habe die Lösung, die Menschen sind nur doof sie umzusetzen" Gelaber! Die Welt muss sich selbst regulieren, das können nicht "die aus dem Westen" machen! Du kannst nich in Afrika einmaschieren und Menschenrechte einführen, das funktioniert nicht! Das muss das Volk dort selber tun, wir können sie lediglich unterstützen. Die Amerikaner machen sowas ja sehr gerne, hauptsache das Öl fließt, aber das Ausmaß des Schadens denn die angerichtet haben, ist unerfassbar.


----------



## jamie (30. September 2013)

Ähh, ich sagte nicht, wir haben die Lösung. Dadurch dass wir einmarschiert sind, sind die meisten Probleme erst entstanden. Aber wir können jetzt auch keinen Scherbenhaufen liegen lassen, sondern müssen Verantwortung für den Scheiß übernehmen, der unserem Wohlstand beschert hat!


----------



## Research (30. September 2013)

Selbstregulierung? Ja, leuchtet ein, bestes Beispiel: Banken.
Spiel mal Monopoly. Das zeigt dir unsere Wirtschaftsform und deren Voranschreiten an einem Tag.


----------



## Toffelwurst (30. September 2013)

Xtreme RS schrieb:


> *Dieses hohle Lobbyisten bla bla*, [...].
> 
> [OT]
> 
> ...


 


Dieses hohle Gewerkschaftler bla bla, gerade verdi sollte nicht mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, das einzige was bei denen fließt, ist das Geld in Bsirskes Säckel. Sie sollten erstmal ALLE ihre Mitarbeiter nach TARIF bezahlen.

Hör mal lieber auf die Gewerkschaften über den grünen Klee zu loben, auch wenns keiner wahrhaben will, sind Gewerkschaften oft genug für massenhafte Arbeitslosigkeit aufgrund von völlig überzogenen Forderungen verantwortlich.


----------



## Research (30. September 2013)

Die Gewerkschaften sind der Grund warum es uns heute so gut geht.
Überzogene Forderungen? Ja, von Seiten der Arbeitgeber. Amazon ist nicht gerade das Glanzstück eines Musterarbeitgebers. Die gehen jetzt in ein Land mit geringen/ohne Sozialleistungen und Niedrig-Löhnen. Also geringer als sie hier bei Tschechen sind.


----------



## Toffelwurst (30. September 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Die Gewerkschaften sind der Grund warum es uns heute so gut geht.



Das scheint das Killerargument zu sein, stichhaltig begründet wurde es noch nie!
Der wahre Grund warum es UNS heute so gut geht, ist dass wir die Ausbeutung von Arbeitern von Deutschland nach Asien verlagert haben und wir im Luxus auf kosten der dortigen arbeitenden Bevölkerung leben. Und du hast recht, daran sind in der Tat die Gewerkschaften schuld, denn anstatt sich vernünftig zu einigen werden utopische Forderungen gestellt, so dass den Unternehmen gar nichts anderes übrig bleibt als ins Ausland zu gehen um international wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben, aber hey, ein hoch auf Gewerkschaften die immer alles so super richtig machen.



Research schrieb:


> Überzogene Forderungen? Ja, von Seiten der Arbeitgeber. Amazon ist nicht gerade das Glanzstück eines Musterarbeitgebers. Die gehen jetzt in ein Land mit geringen/ohne Sozialleistungen und Niedrig-Löhnen. Also geringer als sie hier bei Tschechen sind.


 
Würde ich als Unternehmer jederzeit genauso machen wenn sich ein Verein wie verdi offen hinstellt und von mir verlangt, dass ich meine Arbeiter nach einem Tarif bezahle, der noch nicht mal zu meinem Tätigkeitsfeld passt und noch besser seine eigenen Mitarbeiter nicht nach Tarif bezahlt bzw. sogar selbst noch zu Dumpinglöhnen beschäftigt.

Verdi sind die letzten, die in der Position sind solche Forderungen zu stellen, die müssen erstmal vor der eigenen Haustüre fegen.


Versteht mich nicht falsch ich halte Gewerkschaften prinzipiell für eine super Sache, aber nicht in der Form wie es in Deutschland praktiziert wird.
Zu viel verhalten wie trotzige Kinder, zu wenig vernünftige Argumentation und Kompromissfähigkeit. Die meisten Forderungen sind so utopisch und finanziell einfach nicht realisierbar wie beispielsweise das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen.


----------



## Research (30. September 2013)

Das nennt man "einen Kompromiss finden", zwischen "Geld dafür zu verlangen das man arbeiten darf" und in Luxus leben wollen, um es mal übertrieben zu sagen.

Belegen, da sage ich jetzt ganz frech: Hättest mal in der Schule aufgepasst als es um die Industrielle Revolution ging.


----------



## Xtreme RS (30. September 2013)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Würde ich als Unternehmer jederzeit genauso machen wenn sich ein Verein wie verdi offen hinstellt und von mir verlangt, dass ich meine Arbeiter nach einem Tarif bezahle, der noch nicht mal zu meinem Tätigkeitsfeld passt und noch besser seine eigenen Mitarbeiter nicht nach Tarif bezahlt bzw. sogar selbst noch zu Dumpinglöhnen beschäftigt.



Es wäre nicht der erste Tarifvertrag der Branchenfremd übernommen würde. Wenn sich ein Verein wie Verdi offen hinstellt, kann es sein, dass für eine Weile niemand mehr für dich arbeitet und du dann überhaupt nichts verdienst. Gut das man als Gewerkschaft selbst Dumpinglöhne bezahlt sollte natürlich auch nicht sein.




> Die meisten Forderungen sind so utopisch und finanziell einfach nicht  realisierbar wie beispielsweise das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen.


Deswegen geht Amazon ja nicht, Amazon geht laut eurer Aussage, weil Sie gemessen am Umsatz, ein paar % mehr Lohn bezahlen müssten. Wobei in Luxemburg schon ein höherer *gesetzlicher* *Mindestlohn* gelten würde!


----------



## beercarrier (1. Oktober 2013)

Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Es wäre nicht der erste Tarifvertrag der Branchenfremd übernommen würde. Wenn sich ein Verein wie Verdi offen hinstellt, kann es sein, dass für eine Weile niemand mehr für dich arbeitet und du dann überhaupt nichts verdienst. Gut das man als Gewerkschaft selbst Dumpinglöhne bezahlt sollte natürlich auch nicht sein.



ich finde das system im ganzen selber nicht gut, aber es ist nun mal so das mit der qualifizierung das gehalt steigt, auch wenn der arbeiter nicht besser wird. der einzel- und versandhandel hat aber wirklich ein anderes aufgabengebiet als die logistikbranche. amazon-mitarbeiter im lager verkaufen per se nichts. für die anstellung benötigt man keine ausbildung oder eine der neugeschaffenen 2-jährigen, das 8-9€ trotzdem zu wenig sind ist mir klar, solo kann man davon leben aber mit frau und kind wird es schwierig. nur muss man bei allem idealismus auch realistisch bleiben. erstens bekommen die mitarbeiter nach zwei jahren eine gehaltserhöhung auf 11€, was zumindest für einen ungelernten in ordnung ist, nebenbei bekommen sie noch weihnachtsgeld und eine gewinnbeteiligung. wenn man jetzt die löhne anderer unternehmen in diesem sektor vergleicht ist das kein schlechtes angebot. grundsätzlich und prinzipiell ist das natürlich viel zu wenig nur kann man von einem unternehmen nicht verlangen das doppelte zu zahlen wie der nachbar im selben ort. hier müssen flächendeckende mindestlöhne her, zum einem für die arbeiter zum anderen für verantwortungsbewusste unternehmen die sich so eine wettbewerbsverzerrung nicht leisten können. manchmal habe ich das gefühl hier leben viele in ihrer eigenen promovierten traumwelt oder gehen noch zur schule. ich habe einen recht großen bekanntenkreis durch mehr oder weniger alle schichten (gut die multimilliardäre fehlen noch ). ungelernt hängt man meist zwischen 6 und 10€ fest, mit einer ausbildung ist der schnitt so bei 15€, wobei viele dort auch micker gehälter beziehen, so kann es z.b. sein das du als gelernter handwerker nur 10-12€/st bekommst (gut die können schwarz arbeiten), ab 20€ ist aber auch in der berufsklasse absolut schluss. mit einer weiterbildung zum techniker oder ähnlichem ist >20€ möglich. und wer studiert hat kann sich aussuchen ob er super arbeitsbedingungen möchte oder ein super(super) gehalt. das ist mit der hauptgrund warum ich nach meiner ausbildung und dieser erkenntnis/berufserfahrung mich noch einmal auf die uni gefreut habe. generell finde ich die aufteilung nicht ideal - aber amazon zu verteufeln bringt nichts - wir brauchen einen gesetzlichen mindestlohn.




Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Deswegen geht Amazon ja nicht, Amazon geht laut eurer Aussage, weil Sie gemessen am Umsatz, ein paar % mehr Lohn bezahlen müssten. Wobei in Luxemburg schon ein höherer *gesetzlicher* *Mindestlohn* gelten würde!



luxemburg lohnt sich aber steuerrechtlich, wenn man da mehr als eine briefkastenfirma hat kann man extrem viel auf einer extrem schiefen weise legal geltend machen. amazon geht weil sie imho ein billiganbieter sind und sich veräppelt fühlen, innerhalb ihrer branche zahlen sie fair und es gibt dort halt niemanden den die arbeiter interessieren. iwo (in den usa) sitzt ein bwl schnösel und hat nachgerechnet wenn man, natürlich alles legal, bei den ausgaben die umsätze erzielt, das das an gewinn übrigbleibt. solange die arbeiter nach recht und gesetz behandelt werden interessiert es keinen von denen, selbst wenn nicht, hier gehts nicht um moral sondern um das geschäft. klar es geht immer um das geschäft aber es gibt auch (noch) unternehmen für die sind moral und geschäft keine gegensätze. naja und wenn der schnösel jetzt seine im stillen kämmerlein errechneten zahlen erreicht kriegt er vom vorstand den nächsten rotlichtbesuch bezahlt, wenn er sie sogar noch übertrifft stellen sie ihm einen ferrari vor die haustür, was denkst du kümmern den die arbeiter.


----------



## Kerkilabro (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe 2 Jobs verloren weil der Vertreib auch in´s Ausland ging. Tolle Sache  NOT


----------



## BikeRider (1. Oktober 2013)

simba572 schrieb:


> gut, dann werde ich dort nicht mehr bestellen


 Ja, sehe ich auch so.
Ich habe bisher gern und oft bei Amzon bestellt.
Sollten die das wirklich durchziehen, bestelle ich halt woanders.


----------



## derP4computer (1. Oktober 2013)

Weil Verdi mehr Lohn fordert, wandert Amazon in *das* Land der *Solidarność *Gewerkschaft aus, das schreit ja geradezu nach einer politischen Wende.


----------



## sethdiabolos (1. Oktober 2013)

Der Erfolg eines Unternehmens ist immer auf den Knochen und der Seele der Sklaven oder Mitarbeiter erbaut.


----------



## keinnick (2. Oktober 2013)

Bevor man sich jetzt schon die Köpfe heißredet:



> Amazon will die Pläne weder bestätigen noch dementieren. Gegenüber heise online wies ein Sprecher jedoch Spekulationen zurück, Amazon werde seine deutschen Logistikzentren nach Polen und Tschechien verlagern: "Es gibt keinerlei Pläne, einen der bestehenden Logistik-Standorte in Europa zu schließen."
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Bislang ist das alles Rätselraten und von einer Verlagerung oder Schließung deutscher Standorte ist nichts offizielles zu lesen, auch wenn das langfristig natürlich nicht auszuschließen ist. Allerdings frage ich mich dann, wie Amazon seine kurzen Lieferzeiten und den (meist) kostenlosen Versand auch in Zukunft realisieren möchte. Das sind für mich eigentlich die Hauptargumente. Fielen diese weg, gäbe es keinen besonderen Grund mehr für mich, Amazon anderen Händlern vorzuziehen.


----------



## locojens (2. Oktober 2013)

Research schrieb:


> ... Hättest mal in der Schule aufgepasst als es um die Industrielle Revolution ging.



Danach gab es den 1. WK und die Weltwirtschaftskrise (zurecht), dann den 2. WK und dann die Zone. Da war dann alles Volkseigentum. Was hat es gebracht ... NIX ... und das einfach nur weil selbst im "sozialismus" einige gleicher als die anderen sind. Außerdem vergisst jeder eben gerade die Weltwirtschaftskrise der 20er Jahre ... Ok auch der 1. W.Krieg hatte seinen Anteil daran, aber auch da hatten die "Geldsäcke" den Hauptanteil.
Auch heute regiert das Geld die Welt ... oder glaubt hier wirklich jemand das der Einzelne, am besten noch Joblose, Bürger einen dieser Lobby-gesteuerten Politiker interessiert ?   

PS: Heute früh sah ich den Weihnachtsmann als er Mediamarkt mit den "Geschenken" für Freitag belieferte.

@T: Amazon ist ein Unternehmen welches seinen Aktionären verpflichtet ist, das verleitet dann ein Unternehmen wohl dazu das billige Kapital, alias Arbeitnehmer, nur in die Kalkulation aufzunehmen. Menschliche Züge wenn es um das große Geld geht ... nee Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. Oktober 2013)

gibt ja noch cyberport


----------



## Bull56 (3. Oktober 2013)

Die arbeitsmoral von einigen tschechen und polen ist teils höher als die der mehrheit der Deutschen...


----------



## keinnick (3. Oktober 2013)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Die arbeitsmoral von einigen tschechen und polen ist teils höher als die der mehrheit der Deutschen...



Ja, und die Arbeitsmoral von *einigen* deutschen ist teils höher als usw... Was sagt uns das? Genau: nix! Außer, dass Verallgemeinerungen Mist sind.


----------



## Am2501 (6. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ja, dann kauf ich nichts mehr bei denen. Gibt genügend Onlinehändler.


----------



## matty2580 (7. Oktober 2013)

Amazon folgt nur einem "Trend" nach billigen Lohnsklaven, wie es alle anderen großen Firmen, z.B. Foxconn im tschechischen Pardubice, auch machen.
Wie prangern die schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen in China an, dabei haben wir direkt im Nachbarland ähnliche Bedingungen, einem Land mit angeblicher Demokratie.
Tschechien: Foxconn soll auch in Europa ausgebeutet haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE
DER SPIEGEL 31/2013 - Die dunkle Seite des Kults

Machen wir uns nichts vor. Die Gewerkschaften sind in einigen Bereichen in unserem Land viel zu schwach.
Genau deshalb werden wir auch weiterhin einen riesigen Niedriglohnsektor haben.
Das ist von der Politik schon lange geplant worden, und wird auch weiter forciert.
Damit entfernen wie uns immer weiter vom Prinzip der Marktwirtschaft, hin zu einem staatlich gelenkten Lohn-Kombi-Modell.
Das gab es ursprünglich auch so in der DDR. Merkwürdig das ausgerechnet die angeblichen Verfechter der Marktwirtschaft CDU/CSU/FDP genau daran festhalten.
Aber ok, also war wohl doch nicht alles in der DDR schlecht....


----------



## Horilein (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich kenne jemanden der arbeitet bei der Post.
Ver.di drückte *6,3%* mehr Lohn durch.
Post reduzierte Mitarbeiter und verteilte die Mehrarbeit auf den Rest der Belegschaft.
Quasi selbsfinazierter Mehrlohn....toller Arbeitskampf Ver.di
Und der Begriff MARKTWIRTSCHAFT ist auch nicht neu.
Inner DDR das andere System hat ja nicht gefunzt.
Deuschland ist ein sozialer Kapitalstaat...das geht nicht ewig gut.


----------



## matty2580 (7. Oktober 2013)

Die Post/DHL ist selbst ein gutes Bsp. für unseren Turbo-Kapitalismus.
Nach der Privatisierung hat sich das Unternehmen neu aufgestellt und sich umstrukturiert.
Die Folgen bekamen nicht nur die vielen entlassenen Mitarbeiter, sondern auch die Kunden zu spüren.
Bei mir in Potsdam müssen sich jetzt 3 große Neubaugebiete (Stern/Drewitz/Kirchsteigfeld mit ca. 30 000 Bewohnern) eine Postfiliale im Sterncenter teilen.
Nicht nur das nur noch selten direkt Zugestellt wird, man muss auch noch mit einem weiten Weg rechnen, und einer lange Schlange im Sterncenter.

In dem von Dir geschilderten Fall mit Verdi kann DHL nicht dauerhaft weiter Personal abbauen.
Genau solche Dienstleistungen können nur vor Ort erbracht werden.
DHL wurde bis zur Regelung vor einiger Zeit von Billiganbietern mit Dumpinglöhnen unter Druck gesetzt.
Ausnahmsweise hat hier einmal der Staat richtig gehandelt.


----------



## crankrider (11. Oktober 2013)

Amazon wurde ja oft für ihren Service gewählt/genutzt.

Sprich mit einigen Klicks, schnell und günstig kaufen.

Sollte sich durch den Umzug jedoch die Logistik verschlechtern, sprich mein Paket ist nicht in 1-2 Tagen,
sondern erst in 3-4 Tagen, könnten sich auch einige Kunden abwenden. 

Den die Preise sind bei Amazon schon lange nicht mehr die günstigsten. Service, war auch mal besser.

Ob es Ver.di wiedermal verkackt hat, kann ich nicht sagen, aber es hätte besser laufen können und zwar für beide Parteien !


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Oktober 2013)

Ach, das Problem ist, dass die Reichen immer noch reicher werden wollen. Gewinnmaximierung hat Priorität, das Wohl der Mitarbeiter nicht. Das ist verdammt traurig. Bei der Telecom und Foxconn sind die Mitarbeiter sogar schon scharenweise in den Selbstmord getrieben worden. Pervertierter Kapitalismus.


----------



## crankrider (12. Oktober 2013)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das ist verdammt traurig. Bei der Telecom und Foxconn sind die Mitarbeiter sogar schon scharenweise in den Selbstmord getrieben worden. Pervertierter Kapitalismus.


 

Oh ja, läuft/lief bei Apple auch nicht anders.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Oktober 2013)

crankrider schrieb:


> Oh ja, läuft/lief bei Apple auch nicht anders.


 AAArgh ich halts nicht mehr aus.
Wie wärs mit 1.) informieren 2.) verstehen 3.) nachdenken und *erst dann* 4.) posten.

Ist ja nicht so, dass Apple von Foxconn fertigen lässt. 

So wie viele andere Firmen auch. Foxconn stellt u.A. Die Wii, den DS, die Xbox und die Playstation her. Sowie Fertig-PCs von HP, Dell,...
Nein, Apple treibt seine Mitarbeiter in den Tod. Wer dagegen eine Xbox kauft, kann sich fairer Arbeitsbedingungen bei der Herstellung sicher sein, denn Apple hat damit ja nichts zu tun. Oder doch nicht?... 
Samsung ist natürlich ebenfalls viel besser. Denn deren Tote werden in den Medien nicht so groß ausgeschachtet.


----------



## crankrider (13. Oktober 2013)

danke John,
damit bestätigst Du nur das, was ich meinte 

Das Foxconn hinter einigen Produktionen steht, war mir schon immer klar, aber dies war hier nicht mein Thema.
Ich spielte aber auf eine Apple-Fertigungsfabrik in China hin, wo wirklich *nur *für Apple gefertigt wird !


----------

